# SoccerSim Manager Free



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

If anyone loves Soccer err called "Football" everywhere else and want to play a free manager game come check this site out! I can tell you it is the best online manager game out there even better than CM Online.

http://soccertest.spritefish.com


----------

